# PB/FO Muskie



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

.

Drove out to an old favorite place yesterday I haven't fished much this year. I walked a ways to an area and approached the waters edge to see this guy on the surface, 4 feet or so from the bank under the shade of a tree. I clipped on a white Mepps Aglia with a #5 blade and launched a cast. I retrieved at a medium speed bringing the bucktail in 6 inches or so below the surface. I figured I could at least get a follow as the lure passed about 10 feet in front of the fish. He showed no interest. I launched a second cast. Bringin the lure in again, it passed about 5 feet in front of the fish. In full-on attack mode, and in an impressive display of power, with a swift kick of its tail, the fish rocketed toward the bucktail and crushed it. I instinctively twisted my body bringing the rod low and hard burying the hook in the fishes mouth. The end of my rod instantly arched and thumped confirming that the treble had bit down hard in a great hook-up. The fish broke the waters surface with fury, the nickel blade clinking with the violent head shakes as the fish attempted to throw the lure. Going down, it dove for deeper water peeling the 30# braid off my reel. It swung around in a arch toward shore again as I reeled quickly to keep the line taut. Surging toward my left, it found a small log and attempted to go under. I pulled back hard to steer the fish away testing the limits of the gear I was using, knowing that if he made it under the log I'd lose him. The fish complied and made a run toward deep water again. It made a few more runs and broke the surface several more times. It seemed like the fight lasted forever. Sweat drenched, pulse racing, and heart pounding, I was finally able to get the fish to surrender at my feet. I was able to quickly measure the fish and get a snapshot using the camera timer app on my phone. It measured out at 36 inches exactly. The fish was released unharmed. This is a PB for me and for the record a Fish Ohio Muskie.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats that is a great looking fish.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow... Great catch.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dude thats a beast! Congrats!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Great post and nice work man.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Very nice looking Muskie and great report on the approach.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Great post! Felt like I was right there watching you fight it. Great fish too!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

nice fish, killer story dude.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking musky! Congrats on your PB and FO!


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Beautiful story, kinda makes my head hot!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Exellent read! ! Made me feel like I was there too!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice story and great picture plus great catch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

awesome post!!


----------



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cool, congrats!!!!


----------



## MikeThePike (May 5, 2016)

If that was in central Ohio the water is way too hot to fish for muskie right now.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

MikeThePike said:


> If that was in central Ohio the water is way too hot to fish for muskie right now.


All right guys, this is exactly why I don't post on these kinds of sites. There are way too many "expert anglers" that want to give unsolicited advice and opinions. I am 42 years old and have fished the majority of my life. Over the past 5 years I have almost excluslively fished for Muskie. I don't just go out and fish for Muskie. I also do an extreme amount of homework, reading and researching various books, articles, websites, and magazines. That being said, I am well aware of the dangers to the fish when the temperature is very hot. I am not going to get into a deliberation as to why I decided to fish this particular Muskie, but as I metioned in my initial post, the fish was out of water momentarily and RELEASED UNHARMED. I simply came on here to report my catch as I was proud of my first trophy Muskie. I did not ask for advice or opinion on the particulars of Muskie fishing. There was a post on July, 11 of this year entitled "Too Hot for Muskie?" in the Central Ohio forums. If you want to give your advice and opinions on the dangers of Muskie fishing in the August heat go there. Let me enjoy my moment. PLEASE

And for all the previous posts, THANKS guys for the congrats and accolades.


----------



## MikeThePike (May 5, 2016)

steelshep said:


> All right guys, this is exactly why I don't post on these kinds of sites. There are way too many "expert anglers" that want to give unsolicited advice and opinions. I am 42 years old and have fished the majority of my life. Over the past 5 years I have almost excluslively fished for Muskie. I don't just go out and fish for Muskie. I also do an extreme amount of homework, reading and researching various books, articles, websites, and magazines. That being said, I am well aware of the dangers to the fish when the temperature is very hot. I am not going to get into a deliberation as to why I decided to fish this particular Muskie, but as I metioned in my initial post, the fish was out of water momentarily and RELEASED UNHARMED. I simply came on here to report my catch as I was proud of my first trophy Muskie. I did not ask for advice or opinion on the particulars of Muskie fishing. There was a post on July, 11 of this year entitled "Too Hot for Muskie?" in the Central Ohio forums. If you want to give your advice and opinions on the dangers of Muskie fishing in the August heat go there. Let me enjoy my moment. PLEASE
> 
> And for all the previous posts, THANKS guys for the congrats and accolades.


You can get as worked up as you want that is not going to change the fact that that fish is most likely a dead one. Judging by the dirt all of the fish you probably had it on the ground too. If you do your homework you will know not to fish for them in the summer.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

steelshep said:


> All right guys, this is exactly why I don't post on these kinds of sites. There are way too many "expert anglers" that want to give unsolicited advice and opinions. I am 42 years old and have fished the majority of my life. Over the past 5 years I have almost excluslively fished for Muskie. I don't just go out and fish for Muskie. I also do an extreme amount of homework, reading and researching various books, articles, websites, and magazines. That being said, I am well aware of the dangers to the fish when the temperature is very hot. I am not going to get into a deliberation as to why I decided to fish this particular Muskie, but as I metioned in my initial post, the fish was out of water momentarily and RELEASED UNHARMED. I simply came on here to report my catch as I was proud of my first trophy Muskie. I did not ask for advice or opinion on the particulars of Muskie fishing. There was a post on July, 11 of this year entitled "Too Hot for Muskie?" in the Central Ohio forums. If you want to give your advice and opinions on the dangers of Muskie fishing in the August heat go there. Let me enjoy my moment. PLEASE
> 
> And for all the previous posts, THANKS guys for the congrats and accolades.



Most serious Musky Hunters will not fish for them in this Hot water and low oxygen. But it is legal and everyone can go after then anytime. There are just fewer Muskies to be caught when the temps get right cause most Muskies caught in these conditions will look good when you release them but will be Turtle food in no time flat.

Nice looking Muskie though. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Always one that thinks they know it all. Congrats on your fish, hope you catch many more.


----------



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice beast!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Here is an article on hot weather Muskies from Tony Grant, who by the way is a guide on Cave Run Lake and is a great Musky teacher. You may agree or disagree with his knowledge.








Leave the fish alone PLEASE
Guys you are killing the fish we all love so much,The fish swim off great they just die later, ITS TOO HOT TO FISH. I learned my lesson many years ago, most that die just hold to the bottom and become turtle bait. I fooled myself for many years saying our fish swam right away only to find same size fish same area dead the following day or two.
If I didn't believe it was harmful on the fish I would be at home instead of living out of my truck for the summer. Shame on you guys who claim to love these fish and still fish for them when its way too hot. I've turned down nearly 40 guide days for our guys this summer for that reason. I've heard of three dead ones found already. Cave Run Muskie Guide Service turns down all trips till late September for the good of our beloved fish. Cave Run will never compete in size with other lakes if we harm the big ones when they are the most venerable...Up north when it gets too hot guys either quit fishing or move to cooler waters, even radio stations run free announcements to warn of the harm on the muskies...This is why fishing is so much better up north, they take care of there muskies..
Hate to see this year after year, last year at least 7 over 48 inches died in August and September already heard of 3 there has been many studies done most agree 50% when caught in water over 78 degrees... FISH RESPONSIBLY you are just hurting your chance of a 50 incher. 
Just needed to vent...this makes me sick....
Tony Grant's Guide Service


Roscoe


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Mikethepike Google summertime musky fishing from Alabama through Kentucky. You saying a musky caught in the summer won't live is simply not true. Check Cave run huge musky lake they catch plenty of musky in the summer and there not a bunch of dead ones floating around. It's alot hotter down their than it is here. Not the best time to catch them but you can.


----------



## RBerry (May 14, 2004)

fish for Muskie all year long my friend. Those things are over populated by 10 x's vs a natural population. Probably more Muskie n alum than keeper saugeye by this time of the year. That said, I hate to see a trophy fish die, but u bought a license and essentially paid for that fish, so have at it. Culling the musky population in alum is something worth considering in my opinion anyways.


----------



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

I've never caught a Musky or a Pike so I wouldn't have a clue, either way great catch!!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Knew it wouldn't be long before OP got flamed by the musky nuts. Apex predator with the constitution of a snowflake they would have you believe. Great fish and don't listen to the nuts. If I saw that beast in the water I would have tried to catch him too!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

man, I wish all these musky " pros". ( LOL) would just can it!!!! keep your stupid articles and opinions to yourself. 
Very nice catch man! congratulations


----------



## MikeThePike (May 5, 2016)

Bassthumb said:


> Knew it wouldn't be long before OP got flamed by the musky nuts. Apex predator with the constitution of a snowflake they would have you believe. Great fish and don't listen to the nuts. If I saw that beast in the water I would have tried to catch him too!


Your right. We should all stick our fingers in our ears and tell ourselves what we want to hear. Any true sportsman would agree eh?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Amazing these guys that knows what happens to a musky after they release it and it swims away.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

big ducks said:


> Mikethepike Google summertime musky fishing from Alabama through Kentucky. You saying a musky caught in the summer won't live is simply not true. Check Cave run huge musky lake they catch plenty of musky in the summer and there not a bunch of dead ones floating around. It's alot hotter down their than it is here. Not the best time to catch them but you can.





Bassthumb said:


> Knew it wouldn't be long before OP got flamed by the musky nuts. Apex predator with the constitution of a snowflake they would have you believe. Great fish and don't listen to the nuts. If I saw that beast in the water I would have tried to catch him too!





9Left said:


> man, I wish all these musky " pros". ( LOL) would just can it!!!! keep your stupid articles and opinions to yourself.
> Very nice catch man! congratulations


Thanks for the support guys. Seems like there is always these guys waiting to hi-jack a post to prove someone wrong and inflate their own egos or whatever. I mean, damn, can't a guy post a pic without the criticism.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

steelshep said:


> Thanks for the support guys. Seems like there is always these guys waiting to hi-jack a post to prove someone wrong and inflate their own egos or whatever. I mean, damn, can't a guy post a pic without the criticism.


Again. .nice fish.....exellent pic


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice fish man. You write a good story, felt like I was there.


----------



## Countryairhvac (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and call "bullshit" on these guys that say a Muskie caught in the summer will die. I caught my first one bass fishing last summer and a second third and fourth. All on the same bank the same day. I went back the next week and caught 2 of them again. I know this because they are tagged. All fish where over 24". Maybe these "Muskie fishermen" that kill these beasts don't know how to handle and release a fish properly. Nice fish by the way keep after them.


----------



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

As I mentioned I never caught one, where do you suggest and what equipment, I live around Fredericktown...thx


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Ttipul, clearfork lake has a real good population. Head up 314 from where your at. Crank baits, bucktails and good sized rod and reel. Google musky baits there's tons of different lures for them. Good luck.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

First of all, if you don't know and understand fish biology then maybe, just maybe you shouldn't comment about it. If you don't know or understand, but you think you do, you don't.

Musky in reservoirs are highly sensitive to delayed mortality. So, are bass and other fish, but you don't hear about it. Musky are big, heavy fish with serious teeth. People don't want thrashed so they use extreme caution when dealing with them. This puts the fish at risk to die. There is little to no dissolved oxygen in the top 1 foot or so of water when the temps are 80 and above. So, the fish battles to the max, gets brought boatside, netted and sits there for 1, or 2, or maybe 3 minutes while you fiddle around trying to not get thrashed and unhook it. Meanwhile it is getting 0 oxygen. Imagine if you ran a 200 yard sprint at max speed and then someone grabbed you and held your breath. With bass or saugeye if they are released it happens quite quickly in most cases. Therefore, delayed mortality is less of a problem for them. 

In a small river or creek where there are riffles, underwater springs and other such elements there is much less concern for delayed mortality. In most cases, these fish can be caught year round. However, one should use caution and try to get the fish returned to the water as quickly as possible.


Great fish, and congratulations on a nice catch.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> First of all, if you don't know and understand fish biology then maybe, just maybe you shouldn't comment about it. If you don't know or understand, but you think you do, you don't.
> 
> Musky in reservoirs are highly sensitive to delayed mortality. So, are bass and other fish, but you don't hear about it. Musky are big, heavy fish with serious teeth. People don't want thrashed so they use extreme caution when dealing with them. This puts the fish at risk to die. There is little to no dissolved oxygen in the top 1 foot or so of water when the temps are 80 and above. So, the fish battles to the max, gets brought boatside, netted and sits there for 1, or 2, or maybe 3 minutes while you fiddle around trying to not get thrashed and unhook it. Meanwhile it is getting 0 oxygen. Imagine if you ran a 200 yard sprint at max speed and then someone grabbed you and held your breath. With bass or saugeye if they are released it happens quite quickly in most cases. Therefore, delayed mortality is less of a problem for them.
> 
> ...


Really good info critter. The only problem with me and that analogy, is that I'd die running the 200 yards.
Nice catch and post. Congrats.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

That's it, I'm going to host a bass and muskie fish fry. 

Great catch op. I really enjoyed the read.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

beaver said:


> That's it, I'm going to host a bass and muskie fish fry.
> 
> Great catch op. I really enjoyed the read.


Would you like me to bring the smallmouth? 

Great catch and pic op!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

chris1162 said:


> Would you like me to bring the smallmouth?
> 
> Great catch and pic op!


Sure, but only if they're at least 16" long. Any smaller than that and they're only good for bait.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I've had muskie. Couldn't tell it from the perch.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I get both sides of it. Guys are passionate about what they do. And I can see maybe a general post as a reminder to those who don't know what might happen to a Muskie if caught in hot weather. But the few out the successfully catching Muskie in June and July from the lakes around here Won't hurt the population to a point of a fisherman noticing it. It's not like 're populating fish are being harmed. It sucks seeing a fish die. But it's gonna take place. A lot of the guys still targeting them more then likely only get a shot at getting out 1x a week,normally on a crowded weekend.if he were to quit targeting the fish he likes to Catch that may only give a guy 7/8 lagite attempts. Haha,after pouring all that money into gear and stuff,but still having to work your but off to pay for it. I'd still be targeting them. 
Especially here in central Ohio were we have a great stocking program. And in no way rely on natural reproduction.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Trash fish. They eat our beloved Bass.






Of course I'm kidding, but this happened relatively close. That's why its important for those of us in the know to speak up.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I've had muskie. Couldn't tell it from the perch.


I thought it was more like chicken !!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bassin mickey said:


> I thought it was more like chicken !!


Thats smallmouth. Tastes like fried chicken!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I've had muskie. Couldn't tell it from the perch.


Uh hu...sure


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Trash fish. They eat our beloved Bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I remember right these guys got a fine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Uh hu...sure


I'm actually serious about that one lol. A buddy of mine brought back some perch and muskie from Chautauqua and me nor anyone in his family could tell the difference. All flaky white mild meat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'm actually serious about that one lol. A buddy of mine brought back some perch and muskie from Chautauqua and me nor anyone in his family could tell the difference. All flaky white mild meat.


I tried it outa the French river. ...a tad strong. A guide brought it to us. Died during a release. Gills tore up


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i dunno man... Ive tried musky... its definitely different than perch, by a looooong shot


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I get both sides of it. Guys are passionate about what they do. And I can see maybe a general post as a reminder to those who don't know what might happen to a Muskie if caught in hot weather. But the few out the successfully catching Muskie in June and July from the lakes around here Won't hurt the population to a point of a fisherman noticing it. It's not like 're populating fish are being harmed. It sucks seeing a fish die. But it's gonna take place. A lot of the guys still targeting them more then likely only get a shot at getting out 1x a week,normally on a crowded weekend.if he were to quit targeting the fish he likes to Catch that may only give a guy 7/8 lagite attempts. Haha,after pouring all that money into gear and stuff,but still having to work your but off to pay for it. I'd still be targeting them.
> Especially here in central Ohio were we have a great stocking program. And in no way rely on natural reproduction.


I've paid for a bunch of gear and it is expensive. I've been out twice with the last trip being in the 2nd week of June. I don't target them in reservoirs when surface temps show 80 and above. It's also a stance that most die hard musky guys I know take and believe in. Call up Mike Hulbert, Chad Cain, Tony Grant, Gregg Thomas or any other reputable guide in the midwest and tell him you want to book a trip in mid July. They will laugh at you. 

We usually get a nice cold front and some cool nights mid to late August. Most years, by Labor Day weekend we're right back at it. Though, it's not always that way. Have to be sure and check the temps. That time of year, I'll usually bring a bass rod in case water temps are unsafe.


----------



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you for info


----------



## Fisher4Life12 (Aug 12, 2010)

MikeThePike said:


> If that was in central Ohio the water is way too hot to fish for muskie right now.


Obviously not ....he's got the evidence right there in his hands...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> I've paid for a bunch of gear and it is expensive. I've been out twice with the last trip being in the 2nd week of June. I don't target them in reservoirs when surface temps show 80 and above. It's also a stance that most die hard musky guys I know take and believe in. Call up Mike Hulbert, Chad Cain, Tony Grant, Gregg Thomas or any other reputable guide in the midwest and tell him you want to book a trip in mid July. They will laugh at you.
> 
> We usually get a nice cold front and some cool nights mid to late August. Most years, by Labor Day weekend we're right back at it. Though, it's not always that way. Have to be sure and check the temps. That time of year, I'll usually bring a bass rod in case water temps are unsafe.


That's great,I'm happy you don't target them in hot weather. Thank you! An ill pass on calling those guys,lol not even sure who they are other then what you told me. 
That won't change my opinion(really it's all it is) that the few guys with enough skills to constantly catch muskies,that are still targeting them are hurting are population here in central Ohio. With are stocked fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I bet if you called Bob Tom and Harry and told them to stop fishing for summer time Muskies they'd laugh at you....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It takes a long time to grow a musky to trophy size, 6 years on the low end and 10 years on the high end. They are stocked as they don't successfully reproduce on their own. Ohio has some of the most pressured musky water in then entire country. If you think all of the musky guys targeting them all through July and August would be no big deal, then you have no idea.

In north central Ohio we have two reservoirs with musky. Alum Creek and Clear Fork. AC has a bigger problem and that is all the lost fish over the dam with late winter flooding etc. So, if you start adding floaters to the mix in later summer, it's never going to produce a trophy fish. At Clearfork, it is a very small lake. I've been out there and seen 4 or 5 muskies floating dead on the surface. It is quite sickening to see. 

I know, you may not care, but I do. This is something that I am very passionate about, and I hope others are picking up some valuable information (maybe Bob, Tom or Harry). Both of these lakes are in a recovery. They each had a time in the recent past when they produced numbers (600-800/year) and trophies. Alum is recovering from the 3 week dump that took place in 2010 and Clearfork is recovering from an outbreak of VHS that occurred in 2008 or 2009. Nobody wants to release a nice trophy class fish and see it floating on the surface dead later that day.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

And nobody wants someone inserting themselves into a conversation with an opinion they didn't ask for, but it happens and life goes on... 

One man's trophy is another's dinner, or trash fish. It is what it is. 

I remember a certain occasion that puts me in the mind of this thread. I was fishing with my oldest son, who was probably 6 or 7 at the time. We were catching a bunch of fish on minnows and bobber. He was having a blast. Crappie after crappie with the occasional bass thrown in. Along came a diehard bass hunter (I could tell from the fake sponsorship shirt) working down the bank slowly and methodically. I could tell he was watching us , because every time I'd look that direction he would turn his head. About the time he was close enough that he had to make the decision to turn around or go in front of us, my boy set the hook on a "monster" bass. The thing was maybe 15" , but to him it was a hoss. He reeled it in and of course wanted to handle it, and have pictures taken, and ooh and ahhh over his trophy. I looked over to the bass fisherman and could see the look of concern on his face. This time when my eye caught his, instead of turning away he decided to open his mouth. "You need to get that fish back to the water before it's too late" he said, as if I took orders from him. I gave him a confused look. "You're handling it too much, and that's hard on them."

Now I don't keep many fish, and when I do, it's eyes, gills, or crappie. But something about him inserting his opinion into my sons moment, just went right through me. I opened the live well and tossed him in. "You're not going to eat that are you"? I said "I wasn't, but I am now".

The point is, they're just a fish to someone. The big saugeye that gets me excited is a nuisance to the tournament fishermen. The bass that drives the market , is bait to a catfish man. And so on and so forth. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

So far this year Alum Creek has reported 7 Muskies with a 36" being the largest. From 2013-2015 there were 49 reported with a 47" the largest. in 2013 only 5 were reported.

Whereas C.C.Lake has reported 133 so far this year with a 49" being the largest. From 2013-2015 there were 353 reported with a 49" being the largest. It's been since 2011 that a 50" has been reported. In 2015, 71 were reported in July and in Aug. only 16. Looks like some are getting the info about hot Summer kills.

Just some info that might interest ya.

Roscoe


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Reported? By who, and to where? I don't fish those lakes, so forgive my ignorance. Do they have a check station that you have to report to at the ramp?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

It's right here in our website Beav.

Greetings,

Thank you for participating in the Ohio Muskie Angler Log (MAL), the on-line catch reporting system that replaced the muskie scale sample program during 2008. The Division of Wildlife is very excited about the positive response to the MAL during its first year. Over 650 muskie anglers registered in the MAL and reported catching 2,142 muskies, results that make the Division confident that the transition to this new approach has been as smooth as we had hoped. The MAL is the best tool we have to monitor the success of Ohio&#8217;s muskie stocking and we continue to count on the support of muskie anglers to help us keep the program strong.

Your participation in the MAL is one of the most important things you can do to ensure the future of great muskie fishing in Ohio. To further help, we request that you please:

Continue to report your catches of muskie, and please report muskie of all sizes.

Also report the fishing trips when you do not catch a muskie. This information may help fisheries biologists better understand Ohio&#8217;s muskie fisheries, particularly the success of fish stockings from one year to the next in reservoirs.

When reporting hours fished, report the total hours fished in a day, not the hours between muskie catches. If anglers do this consistently, biologists may be able to estimate the average hours it takes to catch a muskie, thus providing one more tool for better understanding our muskie fisheries.

Encourage other anglers to submit their catches on-line if they are not already doing so. 

Remember, if someone has started sending in cards and would like to switch to entering them on-line, a user account already exists for them. The username and password that has been created for them is available from me (Kevin Page).

If you forget your username or password, contact the Division (Kevin Page) to receive help. Please do not create more than one account per angler.

Make sure that your user profile is up-to-date. You need to indicate your current club membership status in your user profile. If this information is not current, you may not be recognized for annual catch awards by your club.

Continue to send comments and questions, they will help us to improve the MAL. We plan to upgrade the MAL with new features after one more trial year and would like to provide you with the most useful fishing log possible.

We hope that you enjoyed using the MAL and that you will continue to use it during the 2009 fishing season and in the years ahead.


Good Luck!
Kevin Page, Fisheries Research Biologist,
Inland Fisheries Research Unit
Phone: 740.928.7034 x222

e-mail: [email protected]


Roscoe


----------



## MikeThePike (May 5, 2016)

Fisher4Life12 said:


> Obviously not ....he's got the evidence right there in his hands...


I too can argue semantics but it is not going to add anything to the conversation.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Got ya roscoe, thanks for the information.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

beaver said:


> And nobody wants someone inserting themselves into a conversation with an opinion they didn't ask for, but it happens and life goes on...
> 
> One man's trophy is another's dinner, or trash fish. It is what it is.
> 
> ...


The situation you described certainly seems extreme. 15" bass are common, they reproduce with ease and aren't difficult to handle. I'd not say anything in that scenario. 

I wonder if you'd see it differently if you went to your favorite lake and saw 5 or 6 saugeye in the 26" - 30" range and they were floating dead. 

What people choose to do with a fish is their decision. I respect that. I truly do. If a guy catches his first ever musky and it's only 25"s and wants to mount it. I don't care. If he wants to eat it. It's legal. I don't care. I am concerned because people catch them with the intent to release them and they think the fish swims off fine and dandy, but they often die of delayed mortality. 

Here's another way of looking at it. Let's say that you caught a trophy fish, target species or not, but you caught it. You are delighted and want to enjoy it with a few pictures. Maybe it's a fish you intend to release. Now, would you let it flop around inside the boat for 3 - 5 minutes and then put it back in the water and hope everything works out?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't mean to compare the situations themselves, more the nature of them. The point was that the guy was a bass fanatic and apparently thought that I should care. In all honesty, I consider bass to be a trash fish and wouldn't shed a tear if people started keeping them all. However, I have enough respect and courtesy for other fishermen to known that everyone has different tastes and opinions. What made me keep that bass was his attitude and persistent insertion of his opinion into my business. He sealed that bass' fate by pushing my spiteful buttons. 

I understand what you're saying. You want to educate people who might not otherwise know any better. You want to let them know that they may be causing harm to the fishery unknowingly. I understand that and applaud you for it.

What I don't agree with is the first poster to pop on this guy's well written post about catching a great fish, and comment about it being too hot to fish for muskie. Like we give a rats behind about his opinion. If he didn't have a question about the op's technique, or wasn't congratulating him, he should have moved on and Started another post, or used the existing one if he wanted to voice his opinion about catching muskie in hot water. 

I'm not a muskie fisherman, and I wasn't aware that the biggest baddest apex predatory fish ohio has, is also it's most delicate and feeble fish.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

As I pointed out in my first post, he was wrong. Creek and rivers are fine for the most part.

Musky are no more delicate or feeble than any other fish. I've already pointed that out.


----------



## MikeThePike (May 5, 2016)

beaver said:


> I didn't mean to compare the situations themselves, more the nature of them. The point was that the guy was a bass fanatic and apparently thought that I should care. In all honesty, I consider bass to be a trash fish and wouldn't shed a tear if people started keeping them all. However, I have enough respect and courtesy for other fishermen to known that everyone has different tastes and opinions. What made me keep that bass was his attitude and persistent insertion of his opinion into my business. He sealed that bass' fate by pushing my spiteful buttons.
> 
> I understand what you're saying. You want to educate people who might not otherwise know any better. You want to let them know that they may be causing harm to the fishery unknowingly. I understand that and applaud you for it.
> 
> ...


I realize now how delicate grown men's feelings are around here. This forum is for giving praise and nothing else. Sure there was a better way of going about it but then again it really was not a big deal what I said. Would you like to know how I first heard about not fishing for Muskie in the summer around here? Probably not but I will tell you anyways.

Years ago I was fishing for Muskie in Alum and a guy came by and said hey when the water is this warm the muskie get too stressed when caught and there is a good chance you will kill the fish. I didn't cry or try to spite him by keeping the fish I said OK. I went and did my research as well as talked to ODNR/guides and the consensus backed up what that guy said. So I took what I learned and applied it to how I fish and informed my friends as well. Crazy, I know.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm all for saving the the Muskie as well. I love it when they hit my saugeye baits. And love the fact that one lake has given me the chance to catch muskies in several creeks and rivers around me. And critter I wasn't being sarcastic when I said thank u. I do appreciate it.
And realize the only way for people to know is by being told. 
There's no way for me or you to prove that the Muskie caught in a.c. in July/August is effecting the over all fishable population. And just like keeping a Muskie to eat or mount is leagle so is fishing for them in July/Aug....
Lol really the only we thing we dis-agree on can't be proven.just are opinions. Lol we all know there's a lot of them floating around.
I admit I don't target Muskie and maybe if I did I'd be more apt to hop on a soap box. But honestly if I see a group of BIG saugeyes dead or on a stringer it really just makes me wonder an tells me the possibility of that sized fish does exist.

So I'm not denying that catching Muskie in hot water greatly reduces a chance of its survival.
Most major Midwest guides hang it up in hot water.
People should be informed of this info.
Etc.
Does the odnr consider Muskie a put and take thing like they do saugeye?would that be why we don't see signs at the boat ramps an stuff educating the public on Muskie and hot water?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I never knew how many Muskie might not make it after being caught in hot water until I seen a huge,long thread on ogf of people arguing over Muskie die in off after being caught. 

Like I I very first said. I see both sides.Lol I will step out and watch until I see they shut her down.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd go out on a limb and say more Muskie are accidentally caught,and released/or kept. Buy people at a.c. not targeting them,then Muskie caught and released by guys targeting them. But that just goes to show getting the word out helps.
Lol now I'll just sit n watch


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Stocked fish...saugeye, trout, wipers, muskie. ...put n take. Most people do not keep muskie, I do not. But at lake st clair and all over michigan. ..one per year and you need a harvest tag...free harvest tag...1 muskie and one sturgeon. .....maybe it's because they are mostly natural fish...not sure....maybe ohio ought to have a harvest 1 skj per year......or the odnr should put a season on the stocked fish? Just asking for opinions. ..Tom...


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

You guys argue about not fishing for musky in the heat of summer. that it is detrimental to the fish and you bring up talking to ODNR people and these experts why wouldn't the states make it illegal to target muskies. No laws against fishing for musky.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

beaver said:


> I didn't mean to compare the situations themselves, more the nature of them. The point was that the guy was a bass fanatic and apparently thought that I should care. In all honesty, I consider bass to be a trash fish and wouldn't shed a tear if people started keeping them all. However, I have enough respect and courtesy for other fishermen to known that everyone has different tastes and opinions. What made me keep that bass was his attitude and persistent insertion of his opinion into my business. He sealed that bass' fate by pushing my spiteful buttons.
> 
> I understand what you're saying. You want to educate people who might not otherwise know any better. You want to let them know that they may be causing harm to the fishery unknowingly. I understand that and applaud you for it.
> 
> ...


Bass are trash fish? That's rich.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They are to me. Maybe not you, but they are to me. That's the point. 

Most people consider carp to be trash fish, yet some spend thousands targeting them. 

I like to chase saugeye, and a lot of people consider them junk because they are stocked and don't fight like a sport fish. 

You like bass apparently, along with a huge following of others. I see them as an overpopulated nuisance. 

Just because you do something a certain way, or enjoy targeting a certain species, doesn't mean everyone else has to care.

I personally don't shoot small deer, jake turkeys, or hen ducks. All of which are perfectly legal, but I personally choose to let them pass. However, I don't chastise anyone else that does. I'd rather see people out in the woods, and enjoying it doing whatever they choose to do within the law. 

"My way or the highway" just seems like a trend on this site. It gets old. 

We all have opinions, and beliefs. It doesn't mean we have to share them, especially when that dead horse has been beaten to a pulp.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

big ducks said:


> You guys argue about not fishing for musky in the heat of summer. that it is detrimental to the fish and you bring up talking to ODNR people and these experts why wouldn't the states make it illegal to target muskies. No laws against fishing for musky.


There is no law against ice fishing when the ice is only 1" thick. Though, people shouldn't do it. 

The ODNR can't regulate everything. Also, we could one year have a fluke summer where it doesn't get super hot and the water temps remain at 77-79ish and it's relatively well oxygenated. Lots of rain creates a bunch of turn over in the water which could have a positive affect. Also, the hot water period might start early one year or extend later into September one year. There are to many flexible variables for them to regulate it. 

I'll even say this. There's no dissolved oxygen in the surface water. So, if an angler can catch a musky and release it within about 20-30 seconds. Then, I'd have no complaints. However, the reality, even for experienced musky anglers is that it's usually not that simple. It takes more time to deal with the hooks, avoid getting thrashed, untangle the net, etc. 

I truly believe that when an angler chooses to let a fish go, it does so with the expectation that it will swim off and live to fight another day. Why would an angler release it if he knew it was going to die. The key is, they often don't realize the harm they are doing. They don't realize that the fish is kept in the water, but it can't breathe.


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok the conversation is getting old. Your analogy on catching a fish or fishing on 1 in of ice is basically laughable. Catching and releasing a musky never cost me my life. Anyways you do what you want and most of the free world will continue doing what they want. The guy was just happy about his fish! Damn.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You say that like it's a bad thing that there is an ongoing conversation. It's not.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing that there is an ongoing conversation. It's not.


Agreed. As long as its not getting too nasty. 

I don't think summer muskie fishing will hurt the population of muskies a at all. However, after listening to some of you muskie guys, I can see how it could put a hurting on the trophy population. I highly doubt the state stocks trophy sized muskie, and I'd be willing to bet it takes them a while to get to be trophy size.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Although , this thread has been thoroughly hijacked. Haha


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Critter,is there a huge difference in the amount of oxygen in 78° water and 80° water.or are you just throwing numbers up for the sake of the conversation? Because we all know you can start in the morning with 75° water temps,and on a calm hot day those surface temps can jump to 80°+ in no time.
Just curuios not arguing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Critter,is there a huge difference in the amount of oxygen in 78° water and 80° water.or are you just throwing numbers up for the sake of the conversation? Because we all know you can start in the morning with 75° water temps,and on a calm hot day those surface temps can jump to 80°+ in no time.
> Just curuios not arguing.


Honestly, that is a very fair question. Thank you for bringing that up. I've seen it on the SOMA, a musky inc club in SW Ohio, web forum that you can get the report from the US Army Corps that will show Dissolved Oxygen content. I believe it shows a % for various levels of the water column. 

Example: 
0-5 ft down = 2%
5-10 ft down = 7%
10-15 ft down - 16%
15ft + = 0%

I've oversimplified it, but it is something like that. 

Without fail, anytime the water has been in that 80+ range the top section shows less than 1% or 0.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

beaver said:


> They are to me. Maybe not you, but they are to me. That's the point.
> 
> Most people consider carp to be trash fish, yet some spend thousands targeting them.
> 
> ...


Not to me and just about every other angler in North America. I have respect for all species, even carp which are invasive. I'm not trying to troll you; I'm just genuinely surprised by your statement.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

MikeThePike said:


> You can get as worked up as you want that is not going to change the fact that that fish is most likely a dead one. Judging by the dirt all of the fish you probably had it on the ground too. If you do your homework you will know not to fish for them in the summer.


Take it easy chief, fish are tuffer than they look!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish OP. Some of you guys really need to rethink your approach towards each other. No one needs to bro hug or share a meal together, but respect is key.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

So far I believe this thread has been more respectful than others. The benefit that has come is more Fishermen are aware of Hot Weather Musky Fishing. Some disagree and that's OK. No need to get heated up over a Musky. Can't wait for 75 Degrees and falling and I'm going. October and early Nov. are the best months to be on the lakes.


Roscoe


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Not to me and just about every other angler in North America. I have respect for all species, even carp which are invasive. I'm not trying to troll you; I'm just genuinely surprised by your statement.


Not all carp are invasive species. 

As far as bass go, that brings up another debate. What constitutes a trash fish? What makes some fish like bass, regarded as a sport fish, while others like carp, are not?

Is it because of the money bass fishing generates? Because every other quality in them, is matched or beat by carp.

Carp fight better, are more of a challenge to catch, and probably taste just as good honestly. 

Yet bass are held to a higher standing than the lowly carp.

I'm not an avid fisherman of either species. In fact, I enjoy bowfishing for carp. I'm genuinely curious as to what defines the species. 

I guess trash fish might a little harsh. I enjoy catching smallmouth galore from St clair, or getting into a good largemouth bite on the Detroit river, but it isn't the norm. I just don't see why they're set apart from any other species out there.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

beaver said:


> Not all carp are invasive species.
> 
> As far as bass go, that brings up another debate. What constitutes a trash fish? What makes some fish like bass, regarded as a sport fish, while others like carp, are not?
> 
> ...


Hey Beav

You can fish for what you want but I like fishing for Wild Mermaids. Smooth all the way!

Roscoe


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> Nice fish OP. Some of you guys really need to rethink your approach towards each other. No one needs to bro hug or share a meal together, but respect is key.


I havnt seen much dis-respecting in this one shake,maybe some deleted posts. 
I respect the opinion of alot of the guys on this thread.
Been following thered posts for years.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Your fishing skills match your literary prowess my friend. Great catch and exciting read. I felt as if I was catching that fish myself!

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

All fish lives matter


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Hey Beav
> 
> You can fish for what you want but I like fishing for Wild Mermaids. Smooth all the way!
> 
> Roscoe


Can I fish for domestic mermaids?

I think I've mastered fishing for fishermen.


----------



## glassbb6646 (Jul 5, 2012)

Just saying been musky fishing for over 30 years and some of the best months have been June,July and August and when the water hits 80 the fish get turn on I have never lost a fish that I know of but for all of you that fish for musky somtimes but not all the time like my self please answer this why over the years the top months logged for catching Muskie are the 3 hot months I just said so if the fish are all going to die when we let them go and the fish don't reproduce I just don't get how we still have so many in the lakes I do see some dead time to time but I fish all the top lakes in Ohio and all the big numbers being turned in shouldn't we all see allot of musky on top of the water just look it up in the top lakes around 80 to 120 per month in the hot months I ask how many do you see dead. Yes it's not a time to keep them out long but get them in the boat and get them back in but to say don't fish for them I the worst thing I have ever heard with low o2 and heat it's hard for all fish should we shut them all down I see more bass,catfish bluegill and other dead then Muskie. Also good catch congrats.lol


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'm actually serious about that one lol. A buddy of mine brought back some perch and muskie from Chautauqua and me nor anyone in his family could tell the difference. All flaky white mild meat.


This fish was caught accidentally while perch fishing at Chautauqua on a perch actually and we didn't have a net large enough and it rolled at the last minute tearing a gill so we ate it. It was absolutely as delicious as the perch caught coming out of late October cold water.

Great post OP and congrats on a nice fish!


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

Dude, if you aren't writing for a living, you should be. Totally enjoyed the story!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Great fish o.p! You should see the manitee i caught the other day. Threw it on the bank though since it wasnt what i was trying to catch. I learned how to do that from people that catch gar unintentionaly


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> First of all, if you don't know and understand fish biology then maybe, just maybe you shouldn't comment about it. If you don't know or understand, but you think you do, you don't.
> 
> Musky in reservoirs are highly sensitive to delayed mortality. So, are bass and other fish, but you don't hear about it. Musky are big, heavy fish with serious teeth. People don't want thrashed so they use extreme caution when dealing with them. This puts the fish at risk to die. There is little to no dissolved oxygen in the top 1 foot or so of water when the temps are 80 and above. So, the fish battles to the max, gets brought boatside, netted and sits there for 1, or 2, or maybe 3 minutes while you fiddle around trying to not get thrashed and unhook it. Meanwhile it is getting 0 oxygen. Imagine if you ran a 200 yard sprint at max speed and then someone grabbed you and held your breath. With bass or saugeye if they are released it happens quite quickly in most cases. Therefore, delayed mortality is less of a problem for them.
> 
> ...


Great post Critter!!!! I don't target Muskie,they or I just run into each once in awhile. You know what you have when they hit. Just do what you can too keep them in the water and de-hook and nurture quickly,but don't over do.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Great fish o.p! You should see the manitee i caught the other day. Threw it on the bank though since it wasnt what i was trying to catch. I learned how to do that from people that catch gar unintentionaly


Did ya lip it? ????


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Did ya lip it? ????


No what i did was hit it in the head with a rock so it could suffer a little before cooking alive since i didnt have my manitee bait out and it ate a crankbait, should have known better


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

glassbb6646 said:


> Just saying been musky fishing for over 30 years and some of the best months have been June,July and August and when the water hits 80 the fish get turn on I have never lost a fish that I know of but for all of you that fish for musky somtimes but not all the time like my self please answer this why over the years the top months logged for catching Muskie are the 3 hot months I just said so if the fish are all going to die when we let them go and the fish don't reproduce I just don't get how we still have so many in the lakes I do see some dead time to time but I fish all the top lakes in Ohio and all the big numbers being turned in shouldn't we all see allot of musky on top of the water just look it up in the top lakes around 80 to 120 per month in the hot months I ask how many do you see dead. Yes it's not a time to keep them out long but get them in the boat and get them back in but to say don't fish for them I the worst thing I have ever heard with low o2 and heat it's hard for all fish should we shut them all down I see more bass,catfish bluegill and other dead then Muskie. Also good catch congrats.lol



That's not exactly true. July can be really good, but in many summers you get 1 or 2 weeks of July fishing in before the surface temps get to high. 

Best 2 musky lakes in Ohio for numbers last year were Leesville and West Branch.

Top 2 months for Leesville were July and December (November was really strong too). The top 2 months for West Branch were May and June. 

Now, I did not review all of the last 30 years. I don't really have that kind of time. There are plenty of people that target musky during the hot water period. There are plenty of people that do things they shouldn't all the time. I myself, prefer to conduct myself as a good steward of the resource that I so value.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

The reason for bass popularity is in their accessibility. All kinds of people have been hooked on fishing pulling a bass out of a farm pond or community lake. That is why the bigger following. You can rarely yank a saugeye, walleye, musky, etc out of a local lake with no experience or boat to get where you need to be, hence they only gain followers from fisherman that are already seasoned and expanding their fishing targets. I'm willing to bet your first fish was probably a bass or bluegill. Like most of us.




beaver said:


> Not all carp are invasive species.
> 
> As far as bass go, that brings up another debate. What constitutes a trash fish? What makes some fish like bass, regarded as a sport fish, while others like carp, are not?
> 
> ...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Bassthumb said:


> The reason for bass popularity is in their accessibility. All kinds of people have been hooked on fishing pulling a bass out of a farm pond or community lake. That is why the bigger following. You can rarely yank a saugeye, walleye, musky, etc out of a local lake with no experience or boat to get where you need to be, hence they only gain followers from fisherman that are already seasoned and expanding their fishing targets. I'm willing to bet your first fish was probably a bass or bluegill. Like most of us.


Sadly, I honestly don't remember, but I'd bet that you're correct. Most likely a bluegill, but im sure bass was the next.

That explains why they're popular, but not why they're held to a higher pedestal than other fish. 

Why is it taboo to see a stringer full of bass destined for the grill, but it's perfectly fine to see a pile of carp destined for fertilizer? 

Why do people get fired up over big bass being yanked off of their beds, but thousands flock to the ice to pull huge egg laden walleye out of the lake? 

Why is it acceptable to use pan fish as bait, but if someone wants to use small bass to catch big flathead, they're shamed into submission?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

beaver said:


> Sadly, I honestly don't remember, but I'd bet that you're correct. Most likely a bluegill, but im sure bass was the next.
> 
> That explains why they're popular, but not why they're held to a higher pedestal than other fish.
> 
> ...


IT'S THE RULES. dnr sets them we live by them. If someone takes a limit of bass outa carriage hill....it hurts the lake..pond. in fact no bass allowed now and the population is strong again. In a large lake...CJ brown...a limit of bass here and there would be fine...might even help?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm not against living by the rules. I eat bass at least 1 or 3 times a year.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> IT'S THE RULES. dnr sets them we live by them. If someone takes a limit of bass outa carriage hill....it hurts the lake..pond. in fact no bass allowed now and the population is strong again. In a large lake...CJ brown...a limit of bass here and there would be fine...might even help?


I didn't specify, because I didn't think I had to, but I mean within the law. Obviously if the law says no bass are to be kept, then that's that. 

You know darn good and well though, that if someone would post a bucket of bass from a lake that has no limit on bass, they would flamed to no end for it. 

I have my theory. I'm just curious of what others are.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

As an avid bass fisherman, literally the only fish I target LMB and SMB. I wish more people ate them. I think culling is good for size. So many lakes with stunted overpopulated bass, especially small ponds. I think the best way to get trophys is allow harvest for mid sized fish, not the babies and not the giants. I have no problem with bass harvesters, but everyone knows they just dont taste great and there are only a few people that like them. Cold water canadian smallmouth are different. I find them delicious but taking a sizable largemouth from an 85 degree swamp or hole in the ground around here is just not good eating.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

And there wasn't a pheasant here until the Asians introduced them. We don't call them invasive though. 

I agree about bass not being good to eat, depending on how you like your fish. But let's be honest, if you cut out the dark meat and deep fry it, fish is fish. They all taste the same in that manner. 

You're exactly right about it seeming like a waste to people who fish for them as a sport. This leads into a theory of mine. People are selfish. Those sport fishermen, who happen to be the majority because of the popularity that we've already discussed, can't fathom that anyone thinks any other way. It's inconceivable to them that there are people out there who couldn't care less about the over populated green fish that they worship. 

Meanwhile some poor carp enthusiasts sees picture after picture of dead carp by the barrel full, and that's acceptable. 

To each there own, in my opinion. However, I think the general consensus anymore is more like to each my own.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

beaver said:


> This leads into a theory of mine. People are selfish. Those sport fishermen, who happen to be the majority because of the popularity that we've already discussed, can't fathom that anyone thinks any other way. It's inconceivable to them that there are people out there who couldn't care less about the over populated green fish that they worship.


I'm aware of no other angler who complains about there being too many bass in the world, but I have heard many anglers complain about a given body of water being overrun with carp. What did bass ever do to you to deserve such condemnation? And can you please expound upon this theory of yours that bass anglers are "selfish"? Again, I'm not trying to troll you, but I find these statements to be very peculiar.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I said people, not bass anglers. By nature, people are selfish in general. 

I don't fish for bass or carp. I'm merely using them as examples because they're at opposite ends of the spectrum, and both have a following. 

I don't condemn bass. I just don't see what makes them held to a higher regard than other fish. 

If you've never heard anyone complain about there being too many bass, then obviously your circle is entirely bass fishermen. Either that, or I just live in the small bass Capitol of the state, because you can't wet a line here without catching a 10 to 14 inch bass.... wether you like it or not.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

beaver said:


> I said people, not bass anglers. By nature, people are selfish in general.
> 
> I don't fish for bass or carp. I'm merely using them as examples because they're at opposite ends of the spectrum, and both have a following.
> 
> ...


I'm familiar with the lakes in Southeast Ohio; I fished them for ten years when I lived down there, mostly Fox, Dow, Snowden, Burr Oak, and, occasionally, Hope. What you are describing is what I like to call a pickle-problem, or, small bass problem, but I've only encountered it certain ponds or shore fishing. The big bass are in those lakes but you gotta get out in a boat and fish deeper. The pressure in those lakes drive the big ones deep.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

I was out on alum last night. Surface temp was 85. Hot as hell. I felt like I was about to become turtle food.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bass are great table fare and don't let anyone tell you any different. I've eaten hundreds of bass, crappie, perch, walleye, saugeye, blue gill, a musky. Need to eat a carp one of these days. Still have never eaten a Tilapia. It's against my religion.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

beaver said:


> I don't condemn bass. I just don't see what makes them held to a higher regard than other fish.


I think they are mighty tasty! Thats the main reason. You could catch a nice big fish with nice white flaky fillets. You choose between cleaning 4-5 bass or 20 crappies. The elitist/protectionist attitude you see around here is a more recent phenomenon. A bunch of newbies think they are hard to catch. They are in awe of all the pictures they see. They are some pretty magnificent looking creatures! Patterns and whatnot. Yawn.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

beaver said:


> I said people, not bass anglers. By nature, people are selfish in general.
> 
> I don't fish for bass or carp. I'm merely using them as examples because they're at opposite ends of the spectrum, and both have a following.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you've said, to the tenth power. It's just pi**ing in the wind on here though. A lot like telling a democrat they are as much the problem as a republican, or a Christian to a Muslim, Etc,etc. I say eat as much bass as you want, H*LL Trump may be president or vice versus.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Draggin along said:


> I was out on alum last night. Surface temp was 85. Hot as hell. I felt like I was about to become turtle food.


Lol double hijack


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Is that really you in your profile pic Beaver or a impostor? Mighty big smile on that mans face for such a big trash fish he's holding isnt it? Irony maybe?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

linebacker43 said:


> Is that really you in your profile pic Beaver or a impostor? Mighty big smile on that mans face for such a big trash fish he's holding isnt it? Irony maybe?


Haha I was waiting for someone to point that out. Hey, regardless of what species, a decent fish is fun to catch. I don't hate bass, I just don't hold them to a higher regard than any other fish out there.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

beaver said:


> Haha I was waiting for someone to point that out. Hey, regardless of what species, a decent fish is fun to catch. I don't hate bass, I just don't hold them to a higher regard than any other fish out there.


No, you hold them in lower regard, seemingly much lower, which is confounding to me. To wit, you previously referred to them as both a trash fish (although you tried to walk that back) and an over-populated nuisance.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> No, you hold them in lower regard, seemingly much lower, which is confounding to me. To wit, you previously referred to them as both a trash fish (although you tried to walk that back) and an over-populated nuisance.


You're right, I hold them to a lower regard personally. I don't see the allure to them. I used to fish for them specifically and even fished tournaments regularly. I got bored with them. 

Now, they seem to be everywhere and annoy me when I can't keep them off my hook when I'm trying to target other species. It's annoying, but it is what it is.

Trash fish was a little harsh. One man's trash fish is another's target. Honestly I don't believe any of the fish in our waterways are trash fish. Somewhere , there is someone targeting them. 

To each their own. Everyone fishes for different reasons. Some to catch fish, some for a challenge, some to fill the freezer, and some simply to get out of the house.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> I'm familiar with the lakes in Southeast Ohio; I fished them for ten years when I lived down there, mostly Fox, Dow, Snowden, Burr Oak, and, occasionally, Hope. What you are describing is what I like to call a pickle-problem, or, small bass problem, but I've only encountered it certain ponds or shore fishing. The big bass are in those lakes but you gotta get out in a boat and fish deeper. The pressure in those lakes drive the big ones deep.



My theory is that certain bass have bad genes. They will bits anything, and as a result they are caught over and over again. Or culled and therefore removed from the gene pool.

There are also fish that for whatever reason are far more picky and therefore get caught less and are culled less often and contribute to the overall population.

Mix that with all the 2ays people catch bass (and the money each way produces for manufacturers) and you can see the reason people put bass on a pedestal.

Honesty, I wouldn't really care to see someone with a stringer full of bass under 20 inches. Good eating really. But when you start talking about the large, hard to catch bass I get a little less indifferent because then I know they are having a direct impact on the population of the body of water.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bass are part of the sunfish family. ..15 and under are EXTREMELY delicious. I've tried bigger....a tad strong


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice fish and a true trophy. My opinion on hot water musky is odnr has the best interest in the health of these fish and if it was a huge problem to there population they would close season. I still understand the stress these fish go through and get both sides but I would call bs on any musky angler who sees a fish of that quality and shushes it away. Give me a break specially a shore angler with limited access


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

And also for the guys referring to oxygen content when holding the fish by the boat starving for Oxygen why the hell was that fish in 6 inches we he caught it. Dang musky must have been trying to commit suicide maybe that's the true epidemic here.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree stream stalker these fish go really get stressed after the fight I was more referring to people tAlking about handling the fish next to the boat where there is no oxygen


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

RBerry said:


> fish for Muskie all year long my friend. Those things are over populated by 10 x's vs a natural population. Probably more Muskie n alum than keeper saugeye by this time of the year. That said, I hate to see a trophy fish die, but u bought a license and essentially paid for that fish, so have at it. Culling the musky population in alum is something worth considering in my opinion anyways.


Yup, It's all about the fish you have interest in. So just screw the fish other people want to catch. The muskie population goal for our Ohio lakes is 1 per acre. Alum has a lot less right now. I am sure there are plenty of keeper saugeye there 15" and over. If you want to catch more keeper saugeye, you need to turn them loose IF you can catch them. Also, there are only 9 lakes in the state that have muskies in them. Saugeyes and walleyes are pretty much state wide. I think you are selfish.


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> First of all, if you don't know and understand fish biology then maybe, just maybe you shouldn't comment about it. If you don't know or understand, but you think you do, you don't.
> 
> Musky in reservoirs are highly sensitive to delayed mortality. So, are bass and other fish, but you don't hear about it. Musky are big, heavy fish with serious teeth. People don't want thrashed so they use extreme caution when dealing with them. This puts the fish at risk to die. There is little to no dissolved oxygen in the top 1 foot or so of water when the temps are 80 and above. So, the fish battles to the max, gets brought boatside, netted and sits there for 1, or 2, or maybe 3 minutes while you fiddle around trying to not get thrashed and unhook it. Meanwhile it is getting 0 oxygen. Imagine if you ran a 200 yard sprint at max speed and then someone grabbed you and held your breath. With bass or saugeye if they are released it happens quite quickly in most cases. Therefore, delayed mortality is less of a problem for them.
> 
> ...


That pretty much sums it up!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fish with teeth, thats funny!! Musky are no more or less significant than saugeye, both are hatched, raised and STOCKED fish!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

9Left said:


> fish with teeth, thats funny!! Musky are no more or less significant than saugeye, both are hatched, raised and STOCKED fish!


I disagree, respectfully of course. Both are bred and stocked for angling purposes, but musky is a fish that exists naturally. Saugeye would disappear (except for any natural hybridization that may occur) if the state stopped stocking, but musky would still be around, albeit in smaller numbers.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> I disagree, respectfully of course. Both are bred and stocked for angling purposes, but musky is a fish that exists naturally. Saugeye would disappear (except for any natural hybridization that may occur) if the state stopped stocking, but musky would still be around, albeit in smaller numbers.


Yup...alot smaller numbers. ...it's hard for them to breed here


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

deazl, that'd be correct.. musky were in our lakes prior to stocking.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Muskies would disappear as well as Saugeyes if not stocked. It's simple as that. Don't believe Muskies can reproduce enough in the Northern Ohio lakes, maybe some in the creeks or rivers.


Roscoe


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Muskies would disappear as well as Saugeyes if not stocked. It's simple as that. Don't believe Muskies can reproduce enough in the Northern Ohio lakes, maybe some in the creeks or rivers.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Ya i agree. In most every lake if not all,they woukd taper off just like saugeyes. Hopefully some would maintain a population in are rivers...


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Here is an article on hot weather Muskies from Tony Grant, who by the way is a guide on Cave Run Lake and is a great Musky teacher. You may agree or disagree with his knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fish Cave Run a few times and You will eventually see Tony Grant with big musky out of the water for way too long so they can get 12 pitures from 7 different angles. Not real good on the fish. More than a few have died due to his indifference to their survival so his customer can get that perfect grip and grin.


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

9Left said:


> fish with teeth, thats funny!! Musky are no more or less significant than saugeye, both are hatched, raised and STOCKED fish!


I don't see your point. Rberry said culling the muskie population in Alum is worth considering. Why would he say that unless he did not like muskies. It does not bother me one bit that they dump thousands of saugeye in Alum every year. The fish you like to fish for are the significant ones to you. Muskies eat gizzard shad in Alum. The shad population in alum is almost endless. Plenty for all the game fish there. Muskies don't bother the saugeyes much.


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

I think we all can agree that the only way to safely catch and release Muskie in the summertime is by noodling them. It's a lot less stressful on the fish, plus; the protein that your flesh provides helps restore their energy


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

zack pahl said:


> I think we all can agree that the only way to safely catch and release Muskie in the summertime is by noodling them. It's a lot less stressful on the fish, plus; the protein that your flesh provides helps restore their energy


Lmao...when we gonna go?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

zack pahl said:


> I think we all can agree that the only way to safely catch and release Muskie in the summertime is by noodling them. It's a lot less stressful on the fish, plus; the protein that your flesh provides helps restore their energy


You show me how to do the first one.....


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> You show me how to do the first one.....


I wish I could, but the Dr. told me to I can only do 'light duty' noodling (Gar & Saugeye) while my skin grafts are healing up


----------

